

The Internet Isn't 'Critical Infrastructure' - jeffgreco
http://techdirt.com/articles/20080522/1905471205.shtml

======
TrevorJ
I expected to disagree with him on this, but he's right in a limited sense.
You don't need the internet the way you need water. Economic destruction
however could be created by messing with the internet.

